# Introducing Teddie Ruxpin



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought my first thread should introduce myself and my little bugger. 

I work with an animal rescue named A Different Breed and about four months ago a couple picked a dog up in Illinois. He was in the middle of a busy street and was almost hit by a car. Covered with matts and burs he was groomed, but not a goo job. This couple couldn't keep him though. So they brought him up to an adoption and were directed to me. Even though I'm just a volunteer I know more then some of the higher up board members.

I was left with the decision of letting him be taken to the city shelter or take him home and try to find him a new home. I took him home, not in the mind of keeping him, but just three days later I was in love. I tried setting him up in an all Shih Tzu rescue, but I was willing to foster. I couldn't get him in though.

I did a background check because he had a microchip. I later found out he had been on the street twice before this one. He was lucky enough to be picked up this time. His owner(s) picked him up both of the times he was out only because the city shelter in Illinois took him in. They didn't fill out any information on his microchip. He only has one because the city could let him go back without one, but they can't force the onwers to fill it out. I looked hard for his owner(s), but to no prevail I couldn't find anyone. Al numbers were dead and with him getting out and this being the third time I doubt they would ahve driven 10 hours to get him. Even though I would do anything for my pets, but I'd never start out in that situation.. so.

Since I didn't find an owner of any sort and I couldn't get him into the special Shih Tzu rescue I had planned on taking him to; I took him to get his annual shots and to be neutered; out of my own pocket. I was thinking I would get most back when he was adopted and I got the adoption fee. 

Well three months later and he doesn't look like he's going any were. All of our dogs love him and play with him which was kind of the selling point with my family. We also have other dogs and Buster, our Lab mix, who needed to loose some weight has lost over 10 lbs with some of Teddies help.

I dog walk ands it for a couple who owns a Sheltie and He just loves her! 

His name was Buddy Boy, but with no thought at all changed it. He is now Teddie Ruxpin A.K.A Ted an almost 2 year old Shih Tzu. I never thought I would have my own dog right now, But I love him with all of my heart and after just four months don't know what I'd do without him.

So with further a'do here is Teddie








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The day I brought him home he still had matts and burs inside his feet pads. He was dirty and actually orange and had bald patches-








Now his hair has grown out to about3 1/2 inches, is now all white where it should be and has black/ brown spots  He's my little ball of fur.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

With Buster Brown out Lab/Doberman









Merrit


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

TEDDY IS A DOLL
I too do foster for a rescue and sometimes we fall in love with our rescues. I too adopted one of my foster kids about a month ago Sheldon a little Boston pup could not help it I fell in love again .


----------

